# Casual jobs in Adelaide



## rimmonamin (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi there, 

I would like to get more information about the job markets for part time casual work, while I am studying in Adelaide. Can I manage to get a decent part time job, so I can cover my life expenses? I will be in Adelaide in December, 2014.


----------

